# Best internet in cape town



## Matt (23/2/15)

I want to get ADSL in my apartment in gardens cape town. 

Now i am a bit lost i am used to speed with a minimum of 30 mbit/s (cheapest internet which is considered for browsing) until 180mbit/s. (Yes I know we are spoiled back home )

Here it is 1,2 or 4 mbit for the same price.

I mainly browse eciggsa of course besides that I want to download torrents and maybe stream movies. No gaming etc.

What is a good speed for what I want to do?

And wich provider is the best?

I would prefer a provider that also offers the adsl rental so I don’t have to deal with Telkom separately.

Thanks in advance, 

Matt


----------



## BumbleBee (23/2/15)

I'm with Afrihost, they're pretty sharp when it comes to service, and they'll manage your Telkom line for you. A 2MB line should be fine, 4MB will be better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (24/2/15)

Thanks ill check them out. But i still need to deal with telkom to get the line (line rental) so i dont really get what they deal with regarding the adsl line. 
Need to dig in abit deeper in to this.


----------



## Riaz (24/2/15)

Matt said:


> Thanks ill check them out. But i still need to deal with telkom to get the line (line rental) so i dont really get what they deal with regarding the adsl line.
> Need to dig in abit deeper in to this.


Yeah theres no escaping the line rental from HELLkom


----------



## BumbleBee (24/2/15)

Matt said:


> Thanks ill check them out. But i still need to deal with telkom to get the line (line rental) so i dont really get what they deal with regarding the adsl line.
> Need to dig in abit deeper in to this.


Once you have the line you ask Afrihost to manage it for you, so if it gives you crap you just let them know and they will kick Telkom's ass. You will be paying Afrihost for the line, it works out slightly less too


----------



## Matt (24/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Once you have the line you ask Afrihost to manage it for you, so if it gives you crap you just let them know and they will kick Telkom's ass. You will be paying Afrihost for the line, it works out slightly less too



So i pay the line rental (166.50) to afrihost and i dont have to pay telkom anything? Then i pay afrihost around 150 a month for afrihost to manage the adsl line? Then i add the package i want to that. (This is how mweb explained it to me but i still have to pay tellkom the 166.50 with mweb)


----------



## Riaz (24/2/15)

The line rental will remain with Telkom, and always be payable to them.

Some ISPs (very few) will take on the responsibility of accepting your payment for the line and then pay it over to Telkom.

The ISP you decide to go with has direct contacts at Telkom, so any queries you have you can direct it via the ISP


----------



## BumbleBee (24/2/15)

Yeah, pretty much as @Riaz said, you pay Telkom for the copper and pay Afrihost for the ADSL portion of it plus your package.

Aren't there any worthwhile wireless services in CT? Maybe some sort of WiFi or WAN services? We have a wireless service here but if you even look at a torrent or online gaming they will disable your account. I'm wondering if CT has something more competitive.


----------

